# Gaggia Paros for sale?



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Hiya everyone. Does anyone know of a nice Paros for sale

please?

Very many thanks !

Mickey


----------



## DaveLRed (Jun 7, 2012)

michaelpwood said:


> Hiya everyone. Does anyone know of a nice Paros for sale
> 
> please?
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for a Gaggia Paros?


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

DaveLRed said:


> Are you still looking for a Gaggia Paros?


No thanks. I managed to get one in the end. Great machine though. You should have no trouble selling it !!

Good luck and thanks again.


----------

